# Eclipse Plugin manuell installieren



## Tobias (7. Mrz 2007)

Hi folks,

ich möchte den XML Espresso 6.0.0 Pro zu meiner JBoss IDE (Eclipse 3.2) hinzufügen (siehe auch meinen letzten Post: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic45465_eigene-dtd-eclipse-fehlende-rootelemente.html).
Also, flux die ZIP geladen, ne Lizenz gekauft und ran an den Feind. Soll heißen, ZIP in eclipse/plugins extrahiert und Eclipse neugestartet. Es tut sich aber gar nichts. Weder ist in "Manage Configuration..." irgendwas von dem Plugin zu sehen, noch ist in irgendeiner Form neue Funktionalität hinzugekommen.
Hab ich was verkehrt gemacht?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2007)

Kann es sein das nicht an die Richtige Stelle extrahiert wurde?
Die meisten Plugin-Zips haben ihre eigene Ordnerstruktur und werden in das Eclipse-Root Verzeichnis entpackt.


----------



## Tobias (7. Mrz 2007)

Unter Eclipse/plugins liegt jetzt ein Ordner "com.nubean...", also der XML Espresso-Ordner, so wie bei den anderen (funktionierenden) Plugins auch. In diesem Ordner befinden sich die plugin.xml und die xmlespresso.jar - sieht IMHO korrekt aus...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2007)

Nichtkompatible Version? Keine Leserechte für Eclipse? sorry, keine ahnung...


----------



## Tobias (8. Mrz 2007)

Ein "eclipse.exe -clean" hat es schon getan...

mpG
Tobias


----------

